# Pellets feeding too fast



## mojo2059 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a Whitfield Advantage II-T that has worked fine for the last couple of years, and now this year the pellets are feeding too fast. I end up with the pellets overflowing even at the lowest setting. Is there some sort of sensor that needs replacing?


----------



## burrman (Dec 6, 2010)

welcome to my world...but i dont have that kind of stove....


----------



## Pellet-King (Dec 6, 2010)

auger must be running constantly, never had that problem with mine in 12 yr's, maybe control board issue?


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 6, 2010)

Auger should cycle on and off. If its running contantly? Board. 

But my buddy SmokeyTheBear would say clean the heck out of the stove first. That part is free. If it still does it. Might want to look into the board.


----------



## burrman (Dec 6, 2010)

my top auger turns on and off but the lower is constant i dunno if that is the same for your stove mines kinda older


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 6, 2010)

I already started down that path in the other thread the OP made.

Pellets feeding to fast is frequently a bad  burn causing the pellets to smoulder or very slowly burn, then the next auger cycle delivers more, rinse and repeat.

The burn pot overflows thus the pellets must be feeding too fast.

Most auger failures result in no feeding.  Maybe it is the control board but the OP could time the auger and notice it going on and off.  If it is cycling at the right times then the stove is dirty with a capital DIRTY or the OP had the auger motor replaced with a faster one.


----------



## gyingling (Dec 7, 2010)

I came home from work today at lunchtime to check on my stove. Found pellets were backing up the drop tube and the the burnpot was full. I had just cleaned that out Saturday, so it shouldn't be full. I started using Juniata premium pellets, and they are not burning as well as the ones I had before. My manual says that poor quality pellets might not burn completely therefore causing the burnpot to potentially overflow and back up into the drop tube. The fire is not getting enough air and adjusting the air damper should correct the problem. Maybe that could be the issue.


----------



## gyingling (Dec 7, 2010)

I came home from work today at lunchtime to check on my stove. Found pellets were backing up the drop tube and the the burnpot was full. I had just cleaned that out Saturday, so it shouldn't be full. I started using Juniata premium pellets, and they are not burning as well as the ones I had before. My manual says that poor quality pellets might not burn completely therefore causing the burnpot to potentially overflow and back up into the drop tube. The fire is not getting enough air and adjusting the air damper should correct the problem. Maybe that could be the issue. 
SORRY ABOUT THE DUPLICATE POST, JUMPY FINGER.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 7, 2010)

gyingling said:
			
		

> I came home from work today at lunchtime to check on my stove. Found pellets were backing up the drop tube and the the burnpot was full. I had just cleaned that out Saturday, so it shouldn't be full. I started using Juniata premium pellets, and they are not burning as well as the ones I had before. My manual says that poor quality pellets might not burn completely therefore causing the burnpot to potentially overflow and back up into the drop tube. The fire is not getting enough air and adjusting the air damper should correct the problem. Maybe that could be the issue.



Yes a damper not set right could be the issue but I'm going to play the 80/20 rule game today.  

But whenever you change fuels you need to to at least check the burn and if needed make minor draft adjustments to get an ideal burn.

It could also be a that the vent is facing the same direction the wind is coming from, that does come into play more than most realize.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 7, 2010)

burrman said:
			
		

> my top auger turns on and off but the lower is constant i dunno if that is the same for your stove mines kinda older



The OP has a top feed stove.   The auger follows a fixed on/off cycle that varies according to the heat setting.

Your top auger is likely also timed in a similar manner, your bottom auger pushes the fuel into the fire in the burn pot and the ash out of the burn pot.

The OP's stove uses combustion air and the force of the pellets dropping into the burn pot to eject the ash.


----------



## gyingling (Dec 7, 2010)

Wind direction could be a factor for me today that's for sure. That is not something I considered.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 7, 2010)

gyingling said:
			
		

> Wind direction could be a factor for me today that's for sure. That is not something I considered.



There is also bad door gaskets.

Bad ash pan door gaskets.

Improperly closed door.

Improperly closed ash pan door.

Partially plugged air intake.

Improperly seated burn pot or burn pot liner.

Broken firebox welds.

Broken burn pot.

Broken burn pot liner.

Burn pot and liner air holes blocked or no longer original size.

Bad burn pot gasket.

I think that's enough.


----------



## whitey76 (Dec 29, 2010)

I am having a similar issue with the same stove (Whitfield Advantage II-T).  Not overflowing, but the burn pot seems to be fuller than normal during burn.  Let me start with this:

I recently had the original burn pot grate deteriorate (6 7/8" wide) on me (center rods of the grate burnt through).  So I had decided to replace.  Local shop only had the conversion kit to go to the 5 1/4" wide pot, they didn't have a replacement 6 7/8" burn pot in stock.  During the conversion I completed a full cleaning of the stove.  If I could pull any more ash out of the stove or vent I would be surprised.  As well I replaced the fire back bricks with ones I had purchased (for the stove) earlier this year.  Of course, during this conversion the plate that holds the burn pot needed to be replaced so that was done as well.  New gasket on the plate was in place during the install of the new plate.  As well, I just replaced the door gasket last year and had no issues last winter with the stove.  I do get somewhat of a lazy startup flame, even with the old burn pot, and wonder if I should replace the gasket on the ash pan door as well.

Anyway with the new 5 1/4" Burn pot I seem to have the damper pulled nearly all the way out.  The pellet feed rate dial is turned completely as low as it will go and I still seem to have a large amount of pellets in the burn pot.  It seems to run filled almost covering the holes on the top of the burn pot itself.

Now I realize that with this conversion that it isn't plug and play and just replace and that I would need to make adjustments to feed rate and damper settings.  Does anyone have feedback on this that can help me get my bearings on where to start now that I have made this conversion?


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 29, 2010)

whitey76 said:
			
		

> I am having a similar issue with the same stove (Whitfield Advantage II-T). Now I realize that with this conversion that it isn't plug and play and just replace and that I would need to make adjustments to feed rate and damper settings.  Does anyone have feedback on this that can help me get my bearings on where to start now that I have made this conversion?



What RPM is the auger motor?


----------



## whitey76 (Dec 29, 2010)

Not exactly sure and currently I am at work so I don't have access to the stove.

I would have to imagine that the auger is still original and the stove was manufactured in 1991.  Not sure if that helps or not without me actually looking at the stove.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 29, 2010)

It would be 1 RPM then. I was hoping for say a 4 RPM. You could try reducing it to a lower RPM motor. But 1 is about as low as they go. 

How about a fuel-gate in the hopper to reduce the amount of pellet fed into the stove. Does the stove have one? Not really familiar with the Winfields. Some one that knows these better will pop in and assist you!


----------



## whitey76 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah I would say it turns pretty slow, but for me to say if its 1 or 4 RPM would be difficult without looking at the motor.

I suppose I could try a grate at the end of the pellet feed chute, but not sure how effective it would be.  That and I wouldn't want to bind the auger if that would at all be possible.  

It just seems like I'm missing something.  Like I said I knew adjustments would be in order due to the covnersion.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd make certain that the gaskets you didn't replace were at least good.  It only takes a small thing to disrupt your combustion air flow.

Did you by any chance save the old burn pot etc.... You might be able to get a new one fabricated or even get the old one fixed.


----------



## whitey76 (Dec 29, 2010)

Smokey,

I actually replaced 3 or 4 of the rods in the old burn pot, last year.  I had someone I know weld it for me.  But I don't believe the grade of steel that I used for the replacement rods was all that good since they didn't last.  The same ones deteriorated through.

I did save the old 6 7/8" burn pot and plate that goes with it.  

I was more wondering if there was some other type of adjustment I should do, other than pellet feed and damper adjustments.  First thing I may try before I go hog wild teraring this apart again and changing the burn pot back is I might try replacing the gasket for the ash pan door.  Maybe that's my problem.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## whitey76 (Dec 29, 2010)

Smokey,

Thanks for the input with the gaskets.  Replaced the gasket on the ash pan door and its full speed.  Actually could turn the pellet feed up and close the damper a touch.  Burns like new, even though the stove came with the house so I don't actually know what "burns like new" means.

Thanks


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL, what counts is it is burning correctly.

It is a shame that people don't really know their craft like they used to.  

I know one fellow who would be mortified if a repair job he did didn't last longer than the rest of the unit the repair was made to.


----------



## whitey76 (Dec 30, 2010)

Well to say if its burning correctly or not I have to admit I'm not experienced enough yet I guess.  Only my second year of burning pellets.  Prior to running it the first year I had the local shop come in and clean it and show me some things about the stove before I went at it myself with no knowledge whatsoever.  I have to admit I've learned alot here though with the help of all you folks!!  I appreciate it greatly.  From gasket replacement to combustion motor replacement to wiring the unit.  I have received a great deal of help from the forum, Private messages and even phone conversations with a few of you.

It's been burning for around 2 hours or more now with no issues of pellet build up and the stove seems to be keeping up with the pellet feed the way I originally remember it.

Thanks again!


----------



## maglite67 (Dec 30, 2010)

stove is dirty somewhere and is not allowing enough air through the stove to get the air fuel ratio to burn the pellets fast enough.  You look and say gee must be feeding to much fuel.  Somethings dirty give it a good old cleaning and follow the air from where it enters the stove and exits you will find something not cleaned right.


----------



## wingman1776 (Dec 30, 2010)

I am a new to pellets stove but work on reg furnaces all the time. Have you checked the gaskets on your combustion fan ? I would think a leak there would realy slow down you flow of  combustion air even with a clean stove


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 30, 2010)

wingman1776 said:
			
		

> I am a new to pellets stove but work on reg furnaces all the time. Have you checked the gaskets on your combustion fan ? I would think a leak there would realy slow down you flow of  combustion air even with a clean stove



Yes that would be a possible cause of a burn problem, however frequently a leak there shows up as a smoky smell in the room.


----------

